# Bike warning boards in Italy:the definitive answer



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We think we might have got the definitive answer to the question of which- aluminium or plastic- bike warning boards are legal in Italy. This is thanks to a camping shop at the CamperClub Mutina sosta at Modena.

Plastic boards are perfectly legal _ providing they have 4 circular reflectors, one in each corner._

The Fiamma painted plastic ones for sale with 4 reflectors were marked with the same form of words as the aluminium reflective striped ones:

_ Ministero LL.PP approvazione sait D.M.No 937-29-03-94 _

What are not legal it seems- according to the man in the shop- are the plain pink painted plastic striped ones that have no reflectors on them. It is not the material from which they are made that matters but the reflective qualities of the board that is important.

G


----------

